# Trivia - made all the posts in the first 10



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

For probably a very brief moment in time all the most recent ten posts were made by me does that qualify for extra points or more likely a rap on the knuckles for mucking about - still they were all genuine posts apart from this one that is.

Regards Frank


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Sad?*

:roll:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

:roll: Yes I know but in mitigation it didn't occur to me until I had about seven in a row.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Frank,

I conclude you are either:
1) a fast typist, or;
2) very sad.



Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

1. It took two hours to do!
2. admitted

Main reason I was able to do it is that from the time of the first post when there was only one member on line to the time of the last post (what no bugle :lol: ) when there were three no one else posted anything but it was from 5am on a Monday morning which takes us back to '2'.


----------

